# Mardi Growl! If you love dogs in costume..



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Dog lover paradise Over 500 dogs...all dressed up! Mardi Growl is a dog costume parade that takes place in downtown Knoxville. Mardi Growl's purpose is to raise money for the local animal shelter and countless rescues have booths at market square where the spay shuttle was, a live band, and a ton of dog vendors. It was $15 per dog so I'd imagine the animal shelter raised alot of money this year. On to the crazy pics!


A Rottie waiting for the parade to start-









I didn't think about how the owner would feel if she turned around lol-









This was the biggest Malamute I've ever encountered, I think Hallie was a bit shocked-









Waiting for the prarade to start-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

First Afghan I've ever met in person-









It IS TN haha-









Hey look, It's a Kobe wanna-be!-









The charming Chessie-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Finally the parade starts! We were towards the front but there were still a bunch of people ahead-









Even with 500 dogs around most pics ended up having Hallie in them, here's pretty girl once we got to market square-









There were alot of open cafes in Market square, this pic was just too cute!-









A few of the booths and the spay shuttle, They were offering $10 rabies and microchips so I went ahead and got Hallie chipped-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought these two, especially the brown one, were absolutely stunning-









I thought this was innovative, it's better than an 'adopt me' bandana-









I don't want to over load you guys, I took probably 100 pics! Here's the ending set.

Mardi Growl+ Hallie= one tired beagle

prt.1









prt.2


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

prt. 3-









I thought that it was hilarious! She just went tumbling down! 
The end, thanks for looking!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

YAY! I would love to go to something like Mardi Growl! That would so fun, we are a big Dog loving community here, but most our Dogs are hunting dogs...so dressing them up in anything but Mud, Ash, or some other earthy Substance is like a horrid affront to the owners here.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

That looks like fun! There's actually been a lot of dogs everywhere here as well because of the winter olympics. Everyone's bringing their dogs to the ceremonies, small events and fireworks and stuff. 

That Kobe look a-like REALLY REALLY looks like Kobe! Wow!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I can see lots of fun was had! Hallie is so freaking cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Overload us? I DEMAND MORE!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Poor Hallie. She looks so tired in those last 3 pics. Good stimulation though!!! Very nice pics and neat event to have near by. Your lucky!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Deron_dog said:


> YAY! I would love to go to something like Mardi Growl! That would so fun, we are a big Dog loving community here, but most our Dogs are hunting dogs...so dressing them up in anything but Mud, Ash, or some other earthy Substance is like a horrid affront to the owners here.


It was pretty cool, I've never been to such a big dog event before. Lol I just put a necklace on Hallie and a "Gold Digger" shirt and that was enough, I didn't want to push it. 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> That looks like fun! There's actually been a lot of dogs everywhere here as well because of the winter olympics. Everyone's bringing their dogs to the ceremonies, small events and fireworks and stuff.
> 
> That Kobe look a-like REALLY REALLY looks like Kobe! Wow!


That sounds cool. It was really fun! When I saw the white Kobe wannabe I said "That looks JUST like Kobe" and my friend was like "Who's Kobe" LOL!



digits mama said:


> I can see lots of fun was had! Hallie is so freaking cute! Thanks for sharing


Tons of fun! Thank you, Personally I think she's cuter sleeping anyways 


tw1n said:


> Overload us? I DEMAND MORE!!!


Lol I might post more later, I have a ton of pics! I saw a Luna look-a-like while I was there but I don't think I got a pic. 



jcd said:


> Poor Hallie. She looks so tired in those last 3 pics. Good stimulation though!!! Very nice pics and neat event to have near by. Your lucky!!


She was sooo tired she didn't even want to eat treats...Hallie not eating...that's something that never happens around here! I'm glad she did so well with so many dogs around, she's one of those dog loving dogs.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like a good time was had, I would love to attend something like that. Nothing cuter than a doggy in clothing. Great pics


----------

